
Launching a Startup in a Day - rajat1996
http://www.forbes.com/sites/rajatbhageria/2017/01/13/can-you-build-a-startup-i-a-day-i-tried-and-heres-what-happened/#36f81ed77a54
======
jkchu
Great write-up. There is truly no better way to learn about starting a
business than actually starting one, no matter how small and simple it may be.

